# Feeling a lot better... then I saw a therapist



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

I want to start off by saying I've had an awesome few weeks! My memory is fantastic, talking to people feels totally natural, and I haven't been zoning out as often as I used to! I am almost positive that this is just an obsessive thought habit that got carried away.

Talking about it to someone who doesn't know this condition was very disheartening. I think I was just tired and stressed out... This woman is very intelligent; she doesn't understimate the condition. I told her everything. She brought up some points that I never even considered. Problem is, she thinks I'm depressed... which is not the case. I'm the bubbliest little cauldron of joy you'll ever come across. She wants to put me on medication... I'm guessing anti-depressants. I'm a little young for that I think... I told her absolutely no... but I'm seeing her again Monday, and... AWWW fuck it, hand them over. D;


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Bear said:


> I want to start off by saying I've had an awesome few weeks! My memory is fantastic, talking to people feels totally natural, and I haven't been zoning out as often as I used to! I am almost positive that this is just an obsessive thought habit that got carried away.
> 
> Talking about it to someone who doesn't know this condition was very disheartening. I think I was just tired and stressed out... This woman is very intelligent; she doesn't understimate the condition. I told her everything. She brought up some points that I never even considered. Problem is, she thinks I'm depressed... which is not the case. I'm the bubbliest little cauldron of joy you'll ever come across. She wants to put me on medication... I'm guessing anti-depressants. I'm a little young for that I think... I told her absolutely no... but I'm seeing her again Monday, and... AWWW fuck it, hand them over. D;


That's awesome! Mine says DP is something really serious, that theres no way I could ever have it.. Oh well, I only care about the treatment, and it's the same for every disorder so I'll just stick with her and not even mention DP.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> That's awesome! Mine says DP is something really serious, that theres no way I could ever have it.. Oh well, I only care about the treatment, and it's the same for every disorder so I'll just stick with her and not even mention DP.


I wouldn't consider dp serious. I mean, dp isn't srs enough to be in the same sentence as srs. Terminal cancer is serious. _Only srs ppl are allowed to have srs diseases, poshy posh posh._

Omg I'm doing so good that I'm jealous of myself.







****FISH OILLLLLLLL**** >+++D


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

I have been taking fish oil and vitamin b complex for like 5 days maybe. How long did you take for you to notice it was helping? I am not sure if I can tell or not.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I have been taking fish oil and vitamin b complex for like 5 days maybe. How long did you take for you to notice it was helping? I am not sure if I can tell or not.


Just to notice slight effects, it took me like 3 weeks, legit. Read the directions, you might need to take it 3 times a day. And if it says "after a meal with a full glass of water", DO IT, otherwise it won't work. I know this is true with certain pain relievers. They are obsolete unless you follow the directions to a T. Also have some summertime fun-in-the-sun as much as possible. I went pontoon'n last weekend and man, it was just like the good ol' days, not a smidgen of DP.

Vitamin b Complex in pill form doesn't work, from what I've heard. I recall feeling worse, (but maybe it was a coincidence) Now I just take multi-vitamins and eat no junk food! No sugar no cookies no ketchup! (ok that's a lie, I'm a cookie vacuum)


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Bear said:


> Just to notice slight effects, it took me like 3 weeks, legit. Read the directions, you might need to take it 3 times a day. And if it says "after a meal with a full glass of water", DO IT, otherwise it won't work. I know this is true with certain pain relievers. They are obsolete unless you follow the directions to a T. Also have some summertime fun-in-the-sun as much as possible. I went pontoon'n last weekend and man, it was just like the good ol' days, not a smidgen of DP.
> 
> Vitamin b Complex in pill form doesn't work, from what I've heard. I recall feeling worse, (but maybe it was a coincidence) Now I just take multi-vitamins and eat no junk food! No sugar no cookies no ketchup! (ok that's a lie, I'm a cookie vacuum)


Damn your good. I didn't see it was 3x per day with a glass of water. I read the directions before, but not very close apparently. Thanks


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Damn your good. I didn't see it was 3x per day with a glass of water. I read the directions before, but not very close apparently. Thanks


No problem.







The more I think about dp now, the more it fits into an "emotional escape". I recommend therapy to break down the emotional overload most of us, if not all, have experienced. Fish oil can help a lot, but it probably won't cure you for the long run.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Bear said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to therapy for the first time this tues. I believe I have a lot of underlined issues with my parents leaving me when I was a kid and stuff. I think it would be helpful in more way than just with my current anxiety and DP. I am trying to get out and socialize again. Its coming slow, but I think over all its helping.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been taking fish oil and B sublingual for about 2 weeks now, can't really say it made a difference yet but hey, patience


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I've been taking fish oil and B sublingual for about 2 weeks now, can't really say it made a difference yet but hey, patience


You need magnesium and Vitamin B12. These are the vitamins that will help your nervous system (along with fish oil).


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Guest013 said:


> You need magnesium and Vitamin B12. These are the vitamins that will help your nervous system (along with fish oil).


I told my parents I needed magnesium to take along with B12 and fish oil, and they told me to **** off and get a job if I wanted to depend on all these supplements, so yeah I guess I'll stick with the B12 and fish oil


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2010)

Bear said:


> She wants to put me on medication... I'm guessing anti-depressants. I'm a little young for that I think... I told her absolutely no... but I'm seeing her again Monday, and... AWWW fuck it, hand them over. D;


Initially when the doctor said "anti-depressants," I hesitated, but I hear they don't start working for like 2 weeks. I'm starting on mine tomorrow. I thought I'd just see what happens and if it's good, it's good. I'm not a very depressed person either! But I think antidepressants are the kind of drug that can fix a lot of things. I know how you feel - Just hand em over. We'll see what happens later. If you have to get off of them, you do what you have to do. Now plan B. I just hope Plan A works out for you. Good Luck!


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I am going to therapy for the first time this tues. I believe I have a lot of underlined issues with my parents leaving me when I was a kid and stuff. I think it would be helpful in more way than just with my current anxiety and DP. I am trying to get out and socialize again. Its coming slow, but I think over all its helping.


I'm both sorry and happy to hear that. I'm happy that you know where to start, that you realize there's a contribution to how you're feeling. Some people with dp don't take their pasts into consideration.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

In my semi educated opinion, antidepressants should only be the absolute last resort. Especially when young. They can be very very damaging. And yes, I have been on them. So my opinion is based on both my own experience, the experiences of others, and reading. And watching the documentary *Generation Rx*.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Initially when the doctor said "anti-depressants," I hesitated, but I hear they don't start working for like 2 weeks. I'm starting on mine tomorrow. I thought I'd just see what happens and if it's good, it's good. I'm not a very depressed person either! But I think antidepressants are the kind of drug that can fix a lot of things. I know how you feel - Just hand em over. We'll see what happens later. If you have to get off of them, you do what you have to do. Now plan B. I just hope Plan A works out for you. Good Luck!


I'm just worried that if drugs got me into this, will more drugs get me deeper into this? Now that I'm doing better... I just don't know. Drugs won't fix my problems, just cover them up. I want to bring up all my issues and dissect them, not pretend they don't exist. I'm going to take them anyway because I'm a drug-hungry maniac. Is it sad that it's appealing to me? Oh yes, it is.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Inzom said:


> In my semi educated opinion, antidepressants should only be the absolute last resort. Especially when young. They can be very very damaging. And yes, I have been on them. So my opinion is based on both my own experience, the experiences of others, and reading. And watching the documentary *Generation Rx*.


I really don't know anything about anti-depressants, except that everyone complains that they make everything worse. I'm 15, pills shouldn't even be an option. I think my therapist just doesn't know what to do with me. :/


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

There are antihistamines (allergy meds) that are used for their sedative/anxiolytic properties. Atleast here in Sweden. They usually prescribe these first before moving on to narcotics because they are not addictive and well, not narcotics.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bear said:


> I'm just worried that if drugs got me into this, will more drugs get me deeper into this? Now that I'm doing better... I just don't know. Drugs won't fix my problems, just cover them up. I want to bring up all my issues and dissect them, not pretend they don't exist. I'm going to take them anyway because I'm a drug-hungry maniac. Is it sad that it's appealing to me? Oh yes, it is.


Do you really consider yourself drug-hungry? Cuz antidepressants won't get you high.lol. And you are hella young, girl. I do NOT recommend taking anything that's going to fuck up your developing brain and antidepressants interfere with the vital chemical neurotransmitters in our brain. Your doctor should be ashamed of the hasty decision. You're too young in my opinon for that shit,especially because you don't seem to be in serious trouble. Then again, I don't know you at all, but there are SO many forms of alternative thearpy that don't have the nastyass side effects of SSRI'S, SNRI'S, (antidepressants) blah blah. If your therapist isn't going to discuss alternatives with you, especially because at least a part of you is reluctant, go see another therapist. It's just the way it has to be sometimes.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Do you really consider yourself drug-hungry? Cuz antidepressants won't get you high.lol. And you are hella young, girl. I do NOT recommend taking anything that's going to fuck up your developing brain and antidepressants interfere with the vital chemical neurotransmitters in our brain. Your doctor should be ashamed of the hasty decision. You're too young in my opinon for that shit,especially because you don't seem to be in serious trouble. Then again, I don't know you at all, but there are SO many forms of alternative thearpy that don't have the nastyass side effects of SSRI'S, SNRI'S, (antidepressants) blah blah. If your therapist isn't going to discuss alternatives with you, especially because at least a part of you is reluctant, go see another therapist. It's just the way it has to be sometimes.


I know they won't, hahahah. But pills are sort of a safety blanket.







We've called a dozen other places, and this woman's the only one that called back. I can't just see another therapist, there aren't any! I don't like that I have to be on top of everything with this lady; aren't doctors supposed to know more than the patient? She called me 'resistent' Hah. Yeah. Thanks, you helped me make up my mind.


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

Bear said:


> I want to start off by saying I've had an awesome few weeks! My memory is fantastic, talking to people feels totally natural, and I haven't been zoning out as often as I used to! I am almost positive that this is just an obsessive thought habit that got carried away.
> 
> Talking about it to someone who doesn't know this condition was very disheartening. I think I was just tired and stressed out... This woman is very intelligent; she doesn't understimate the condition. I told her everything. She brought up some points that I never even considered. Problem is, she thinks I'm depressed... which is not the case. I'm the bubbliest little cauldron of joy you'll ever come across. She wants to put me on medication... I'm guessing anti-depressants. I'm a little young for that I think... I told her absolutely no... but I'm seeing her again Monday, and... AWWW fuck it, hand them over. D;


Hi Bear- there are some depression tests that you can ask to be given that you fill out yourself which ask you to rate your mood, day to day habits, etc... there are also some internet depression tests (free) that you can answer and print out. I suggest perhaps taking a depression test, printing it out and bringing it with you. If you are NOT depressed, going on SSRI's or SNRI's is just adding a drug to your body that you don't need.

Some people DO mask their depression by being bubbly- depression is more than just feeling sad. it can include chronic aches and pains and psychosomatic illnesses with no easily explainable cause (then again, auto-immune disorders can cause aches and pains and are also hard to diagnose). She may be intelligent but that doesn't mean she'll be 100% objective. Shrinks are humans too, they are usally opinioated about what symptoms represent what diagnoses. I think a lot of people with DP/DR who don't resopond to "usual" allopathic treatments need a Gregory House (from the TV show House), but unfortunately diagnostic medicine is underfunded and usually only reserved for immidiate life-threatening conditions.

If she's intelligent she probably won't mind you voicing your own opinion and telling her that you don't feel you are depressed. Some questions you might want to ask her:

1. Do you know of any other causes for chronic DP/DR besides stress/depression/anxiety? (They do exist, there are neurological problems that can cause DP and DR)

2. If I am not depressed and feel pretty happy, mood wise, what are the risks of anti-depressants? What are the possible side effects?

3. If I do take anti-depressants or psychotropic medication, in your estimation, how long will it take before I begin to see some sort of improvement in my DP/DR symptoms?

If you have any history of head injuries, spacing out as a child, or any symptoms of temporal lobe epilepsy you might want to ask if it might be beneficial to be tested for medical conditions.

remember, ultimately YOU are in charge of your medical care. Doctors work for YOU- that's their job. She may very well be intelligent, but intelligent people still miss the mark and still make mistakes.

Alex

P.S. Any doctor that calls you resistant for questioning whether or not to ingest drugs (any medication is a drug, but because we call it medication many people seem to forget that it does change the brain and can alter perceptions- hence, lithium, ritalin and a lot of other psychiatric medications are sold on the street for recreational use. It's not "resistant" to have questions about something that is affecting your life to this degree!)

P.P.S. Do you have any prior psychiatric diagnoses? If you have a prior psych diagnosis, depending on what it is, she may be assuming you are naturally resistant or that it's a personality characteristic, even before she really gets to know *you*. having the latest edition of the DSM on hand is a good thing sometimes, especially if you also (like me







) have an interest in psychology. My dx's have always been pretty much on the mark, but because one of my parents was a pschologist I grew up learning about psych and reading the DSM the way some kids read comics.


----------



## C.Dillon (May 15, 2010)

I have been feeling alot better lately as well. Doing more active things now because its summer is helping alot from what I can tell. I had a rehearsal with my band today. Not once did I think about DP/DR while I was there. I did however while we were packing up and leaving. The more we keep our minds occupied, the better.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

hanniballexster said:


> Hi Bear- there are some depression tests that you can ask to be given that you fill out yourself which ask you to rate your mood, day to day habits, etc... there are also some internet depression tests (free) that you can answer and print out. I suggest perhaps taking a depression test, printing it out and bringing it with you. If you are NOT depressed, going on SSRI's or SNRI's is just adding a drug to your body that you don't need.
> 
> Some people DO mask their depression by being bubbly- depression is more than just feeling sad. it can include chronic aches and pains and psychosomatic illnesses with no easily explainable cause (then again, auto-immune disorders can cause aches and pains and are also hard to diagnose). She may be intelligent but that doesn't mean she'll be 100% objective. Shrinks are humans too, they are usally opinioated about what symptoms represent what diagnoses. I think a lot of people with DP/DR who don't resopond to "usual" allopathic treatments need a Gregory House (from the TV show House), but unfortunately diagnostic medicine is underfunded and usually only reserved for immidiate life-threatening conditions.
> 
> ...


My second visit with her was today, and I didn't even have to ask! She just did everything on your list.







I'm choosing not to take meds, they're simply too risky. I understand now that I am depressed. We went over almost everything, my life story. Even the time I bumped my head up pretty bad 5 years ago. I've never seen a therapist before this, so I haven't been diagnosed with anything. I guess I'm just a resistant person. ;P

She showed me how restricted my relationship is with my family. I'm uncomfortable to talk to anyone about most things. I think with more visits I will improve. I've been feeling better anyway, I view it as just an annoying symptom now. I logged on to this site today, and I was like, why is it called Depersonalization Disorder? That's like having a site called... Runny Nose Disorder or something.







I'm getting connected more and more.


----------

